# Word is out New Stella 2013



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Pictures & credits goes to Mr Alan Hawk. His words .


The reel has Shimano's new proprietary finish called "Barrier Finish". This is exclusive information not available anywhere else on the web. More information is coming my way. Stay tuned.


----------

